# jsp error "only a type can be imported"



## Gaston (24. Nov 2005)

Hi, also ich habe ein simples Test.jsp Script dass das lucene.jar benötigt.Mein Provider gewährt mir jsp Unterstützung, jedoch werden die Files im public_html ordner gespeichert, sprich es es gibt keinen typischen webapps bzw webapp ordner mit der bekannten struktur (WEB-INF,META-INF etc.). nun liegt das benötigte lucene.jar im selben ordner wie das 
 test jsp skript welches dieses lucene.jar benötigt. Nun bekomme ich eine Fehlerlaufzeitmeldung wie:



> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP
> 
> Generated servlet error:
> Only a type can be imported. org.apache.lucene.analysis.Analyzer resolves to a package
> ...





Mein jsp Script


```
<%@ page import=" javax.servlet.*, javax.servlet.http.*,java.io.*,org.apache.lucene.analysis.Analyzer,org.apache.lucene.analysis.standard.StandardAnalyzer,org.apache.lucene.document.Document,org.apache.lucene.document.Field,org.apache.lucene.index.IndexWriter" %>
<%



		try
		{
		String[] text = { "Indexierung mit Lucene", "Suche mit Lucene" };
		String indexDir = "/home/sn/public_html/";
		Analyzer analyzer = new StandardAnalyzer();
		boolean create = true;

		IndexWriter writer = new IndexWriter(indexDir, analyzer, create);
		out.println("hmmmmmmmm.........");
		for (int i = 0; i < text.length; i++)
		{
			Document document = new Document();
			document.add(Field.Text("textfeld", text[i]));
			writer.addDocument(document);
			out.println("Es klappt");
		}
		
		writer.close();
		
		}catch(Exception e)
		{}

%>
```


Bin für jeden Tip dankbar wo der Fehler liegen könnte..


Danke im Vorraus


Gaston


----------



## Gast (25. Nov 2005)

> Only a type can be imported. org.apache.lucene.analysis.Analyzer resolves to a package



Sieth so aus als ob das Package org.apache.lucene.analysis.analyzer heist..


----------



## Gaston (26. Nov 2005)

mein anliegen hat sich erledigt weil mein webprovider mir entsprechende verzeichnisse eingerichtet hat.


Gruß

Gaston


----------

